# [COBALT RAQ4r] savoir la temperature du CPU

## westbam

Salut, 

j'ai installé une gentoo sur un sun cobalt RAQ4r , cela lui redonne une jeunesse par rapport au vieux cobaltOS ... 

par contre je voudrais savoir s'il est possible de savoir en ligne de commande la temperature du processeur ? ( c'est un K6-2 )

car afin qu'il soit moins bruit j'ai du virer le ventilo 40mm pour le remplacer un 75mm en extraction .... et je veux être sur qu'il ne prenne pas  un coup de chaud .... 

j'ai vu ce post ... puis je m'appuier dessus selon vous ??

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=52815

merci d'avance pour vos infos

----------

## Leander256

Essaye plutôt la doc sur le wiki: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Lm_sensors. Elle m'a l'air plus à jour  :Wink: 

----------

